# International 585 XL



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,
What mean Hi-lo gearbox?I have a international 585 Xl(year 1985)and i think he have an hi-lo gearbox...What mean that and what type of oil i shoould buy for this type of transmission(transmission oil and hydraulic oil is same).
Thank you.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi/lo gearbox, means there are 2 ranges.

Hi = fast range, lo = slow range.

Recommendedoil for these is Case IH "Hytran" fluid from a local Case IH dealer.

Do you have an operators manual or service manual??


----------

